# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  Function to write DataTable Contents to character delimited file.

## abhijit

c# Code:
private static int WriteToFile(DataTable dt, string filePath, char delimiter)   
        {
            var result = -1;
            try
            {
                if (File.Exists(filePath)) { File.Delete(filePath); } //Always Overwrite.
                var objWriter = new StreamWriter(filePath);
                var stringBuilder = new StringBuilder();
                int columnCount = dt.Columns.Count;
                foreach(DataColumn myCol in dt.Columns)
                {
                    stringBuilder.Append(myCol.ColumnName);
                    stringBuilder.Append(delimiter);
                }
                stringBuilder.Append("\n");
                foreach (DataRow row in dt.Rows)
                {
                    foreach (DataColumn myCol in dt.Columns)
                    {
                        stringBuilder.Append(row[myCol]);
                        stringBuilder.Append(delimiter);
                    }
                    stringBuilder.Append("\n");
                }
                stringBuilder.Append("\n");
                objWriter.Write(stringBuilder.ToString());
            }
            catch (Exception)
            {
                result = 0;
            }
            return result;
        }

----------

